# Are the British an Unfriendly People?



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

*I don't like generalizing but I've lived here all my life and have met people from all over the world and I have to say the English have to be the most unfriendly out of all of them in my opinion

Most people look miserable when you walk around over here in Leeds. Neighbors rarely even say hello to each other, and the people are so reserved that it seems you have to metaphorically speaking hit really hard at their nutshell to get them to open up.

If people have had a hard day or things aren't going good for them they act like the world owes them a living and lose all of their 'classic' British Manners. It's never good judging by class. But most of the people in the Under-Class Income category in the UK complain about having the hard life when in reality they get free health care and enough unemployment dole benefit to afford bigger TV's than me working family have in our house.

Long distance friendships for the most part don't exist either much in England. If your around someone it's like 'Great i'll meet you up' if your away from them it's like 'Cya Later' for life unless your living around me again.

I left school about a year ago and didn't make any proper friends there because of my angst. However it was an international school and the foreign kids from countries like Russia and Spain were really nice to me even though I barely even talked - They would approach me more and ask me for nights out on the town and seemed much less judgmental.

I know this may seem like a silly generalization to a lot of people. But i'm not saying it's a fact just my opinion. What are your thoughts on this?

*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brian76 said:


>






Fixed it for you, just copy the stuff after the v=


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah sorry i've always thought british people were ****s in my interactions with them online :/


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

BlackSuit said:


> yeah sorry i've always thought british people were ****s in my interactions with them online :/


*Nothing to be sorry about. If anything I am relieved that it's not all in my head.

I know you get people who aren't nice everywhere but in England there are way too many people like that to even ignore. *


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think in public it's always going to be the rude people that stand out, the polite people will just quietly get on with their day. Unfortunately I do think that Britain has a broken society manufactured in the 1980s by Thatcher. If you put millions out of work and basically throw money at them to stay out of sight, causing generation after generation of unemployment, then people will become bitter and resentful of society.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe it's the bad weather. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, they have been pretty cool to me. :stu
There haven't been many that have been mean, except the one troll who keeps coming here under multiple names. :roll

Other than that, everyone I have met has been just fine.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

A lot of us are, yes. Just like a lot of americans are too. I've never met a bad canadian though


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> A lot of us are, yes. Just like a lot of americans are too. I've never met a bad canadian though


Seriously? You haven't met enough.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

trisquel said:


> Seriously? You haven't met enough.


Lol I've only met a few that aren't close friends. So you're probably right.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

I think the vast majority is unfriendly people are just so cold and rude here, i was visiting family in Germany a few weeks back and its the exact opposite over there people smile alot more and some people even randomly start small talk to you on the train (which i was shocked by this would never happen in the uk)


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

So how many of the 60 million here have you met and tested to see if they are unfriendly?

And how many other countries and foreign people have you met and tested to assertain their level of unfriendliness.

Your post is unfriendly.

If you dislike the people here so much why don't you live elsewhere?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, when we get [email protected] like, "spy on yer neighbor", he might be a benefit cheat, or "tell us about your terrorist muslim neighbors", or a government which censors the internet, forces you to pay a license to watch telly, charges the highest fuel duties in europe, more cameras surveying you than anywhere else in the world, 
secret masonic groups rigging stuff, banks rigging the interest rates, illegal wars, sectarianism, vile homophobia, cutbacks in public services, raising of the retirement age....
british is shltlsh


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Learn ut frum a scot!British are okay but the english are a bunch spoiled brats and tea loving hobos!No wonder we beatem at almost everything!Exept drinking tea,huahahahahahaha,aye,i tell ya now,those bampots are going on my list!List of people who don't say hello i kill them all!Muahahahahaha!


My country of origin and one of my worst fawking enemies aka dad is also english so i joined the scot's rebelion,u think the rebelion has stopped?Well,there is one rebel who still breathes air!!And he does not bow to the queen,king or that little prince with blonde hair!


----------



## Jonni (Jan 26, 2010)

Eugh I hate the general mood of the public.

As an example, the rush hour commute is a horrible experience. When the train arrives it's every b****rd for themselves pushing onto the tiny underfunded train. Once everyone has wrestled for the best place to stand, everyone looks straight ahead looking miserable and serious maybe because they didn't get a seat this time. God forbid you accidentally make eye contact with someone! And if you actually get a seat on the train, the person you sit next to immediately moves as far away from you as possible, pressing themselves against the window and moving their iPhone closer to their face, blocking out the intruder sat next to them.

I get the impression everyone hates each other.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Learn ut frum a scot!British are okay but the english are a bunch spoiled brats and tea loving hobos!No wonder we beatem at almost everything!Exept drinking tea,huahahahahahaha,aye,i tell ya now,*those bampots* are going on my list!List of people who don't say hello i kill them all!Muahahahahaha!
> 
> My country of origin and one of my worst fawking enemies aka dad is also english so i joined the scot's rebelion,u think the rebelion has stopped?Well,there is one rebel who still breathes air!!And he does not bow to the queen,king or that little prince with blonde hair!


What's a bampot?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

We are reserved but we're not necessarily unfriendly and miserable. I understand people struggling if they are from a different culture where people are generally more warm and open but I still am against generalising.

I live outside of the UK though and I hear we don't have the best reputation. Apparently we're known as the loud obnoxious people you meet on holiday, ****ty girls with fake tan, drunk chavs starting fights and falling off mopeds...sadly I can't really argue with this, last time I went on holiday I saw a lot that fit the stereotype! We're not all like this though!

I myself am horrible though  just in a different way.



Colonel Terrorist said:


> Learn ut frum a scot!British are okay but the english are a bunch spoiled brats and tea loving hobos!No wonder we beatem at almost everything!Exept drinking tea,huahahahahahaha,aye,i tell ya now,those bampots are going on my list!List of people who don't say hello i kill them all!Muahahahahaha!


I am proud of my tea drinking abilities! :yes


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Right....

I always get people being friendly to me, maybe I just look nicer.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

They're definitely not gregarious like some other cultures, like Brazilians. But I never noticed the British being particularly unfriendly so I don't know what people are talking about.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Resonance said:


> What's a bampot?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bampot


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Unknown88 said:


> I am proud of my tea drinking abilities! :yes


Oh yeah!


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> Oh yeah!Well lassy,go suck an egg!And after eat it with your tea!


I am not ashamed! Tea drinking is an art, I will be forever proud of my country!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't noticed and am not exactly a fan of the human race.

I, on the other hand, am a complete ****.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Yeah we're all horrible angry trolls.


I aint no troll,i just hate english ******s!


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Colonel Terrorist said:


> I aint no troll,i just hate english ******s!


 I wasn't being serious and not every english person is a ****, you're gonna get idiots everywhere you go what ever country you live in but you'll get plenty of good people as well.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Just tarnish us all with the same brush why don't you.

So some people look miserable whilst walking around in Leeds and your neighbours don't say hi... and that means ALL Brits are horrible, unfriendly people? Sure. I mean... what other logical conclusion could you possibly draw from that?


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Its a bit difficult to say since I have never been abroad and people often treat tourists as guests and so are more hospitable anyway but we have lots of immigrant communities in the UK at the moment and I certainly have not noticed the Polish, Asian or African people here being any more friendly that anyone else. Perhaps they become miserable bas***** the moment they set foot on English soil. 

Its pretty hard to make sweeping generalisations. Most big cities have a bad reputation compared to smaller towns. I used to hear a lot of bad things about how rude and aggressive New Yorkers are.(most of it from fellow Americans).


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are a traveller, in the unfriendliness stakes, Russians win hands down.

On the other hand, the British have invaded and conquered more countries than any other modern nation in history, which could objectively qualify them as being the most unfriendly people on Earth....


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Why do they have to be friendly?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Too many rats in the cage.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Manners1994 said:


> *I don't like generalizing but I've lived here all my life and have met people from all over the world and I have to say the English have to be the most unfriendly out of all of them in my opinion
> *


 I know what you mean. As far as generalizing, it's just about impossible to talk about anything without generalizing so people worry about that too much.

I have not been to England but I've been online for just a little over 12 years. I've "met" a lot of British people on newsgroups and forums and I have to agree with you. A lot of them were extraordinarily arrogant, rude, combative and sarcastic (So if you think I'm like this on SAS now you know why. You have to adapt to survive). If it rains as much as they say it does in England, I don't know how you keep from having half the country drowned.

The British aren't the only ones though. I have also found Irish and Australian people to be rude.

That's not to say Americans aren't crude, rude and so forth. We are. Most of us don't deny it though.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Well compared to Americans we probably are. It should also be noted that English people are usually seen as less friendly than those from the other parts of the UK.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

I dunno. Ive met a handful of guys from Wales, Scotland, and Australia and they seemed nice enough. My stepmother visited England though at some point and commented that some did seem rude or a bit arrogant. And that Ireland was alot different and layed back. 

To be fair i know plenty of morons in America, so its probly pretty even lol. I think its just a cultural difference as some have mentioned.

Places like New York, Boston, Philadelphia and D.C. are kindof notorious for rudeness.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

I think his thread is racist 

The asian lad who started it has not yet said how he can judge negativley the country his family have imigrated to and why they stay if they find it so unfriendly?


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Manners1994 said:


> *I don't like generalizing but I've lived here all my life and have met people from all over the world and I have to say the English have to be the most unfriendly out of all of them in my opinion
> 
> Most people look miserable when you walk around over here in Leeds. Neighbors rarely even say hello to each other, and the people are so reserved that it seems you have to metaphorically speaking hit really hard at their nutshell to get them to open up.
> 
> ...


I live in Leeds too. I have to admit it seems kind of unfriendly and withdrawn compared to the south of England. A lot more liberal there. When I am in London its like a different planet.

Other cultures do seem more chatty and willing to interact with strangers, though I don't think this makes them nicer people, its just how they were brought up.

To be fair, I am reluctant to interact and can come across as rude in situations but I really aren't.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I think we always seem to be in a hurry, life in Britain seems hectic. Probably a combination of the weather and the population density.


----------



## Bec de Corbin (Jul 31, 2012)

Short answer: No.

Long answer: ****, no.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I share your feelings. Everyone looks like **** and is so judgemental. Most people are *******s in the north east. I wish I could live in Amsterdam where most people seem happy minding their own business


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah were a bit unfriendly. Its worse in the cities, particularly London. Towns and villages, there's a lot of nice people there.

One thing though, people abroad will generally treat you differently if you're a tourist rather than a local. I think there's a bit of this in most countries.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Depends on who you talk to, like anywhere else. I've never lived anywhere else but Britain does seem to be full of pricks who always seem to compete against each other (If your wondering I probably dislike more people than I like lol).


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

pantazi said:


> I think his thread is racist
> 
> The asian lad who started it has not yet said how he can judge negativley the country his family have imigrated to and why they stay if they find it so unfriendly?


*It's not racist just my genuine evaluation. My family immigrated here in the late 50's.

Of course there are going to be exceptions here. But in general I am just showing my experiences the way I have seen people here be and the way people from other nations are.

If you look at the posts on here more than a couple of English People actually agree with me *


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Well many British people are by nature very reserved and I think as the close-knit communities of the past have broken down and been replaced by a more individualistc society people have become less friendly with one another. Strangers don't stop and chat that often. Everyone sitting on the bus or train minds their own business and avoids eye contact with anyone else. Neighbours don't even know one another.

If you get to know British people though, you'll find they can be as friendly and kind as anyone else, but breaking through that initial 'barrier' is tough, even for people who live here, especially with SA.

Drinking is big in Britain and I guess people use it as a means to open up more. I hate the drinking culture but I do see its purpose in society. Drinking and socialising seem almost inseperable.

In some ways I hate our collectively reserved nature, in other ways I love it. Louder, more outgoing cultures can be friendly but also quite intimidating. I guess its just what you're used to.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes and i base that on absolutely nothing.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

I always thought British people were just the opposite. They're too polite. It's like that old Family Guy joke, you know? The worst thing they have in the UK is drive-by... arguments.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

From my own experiences I've found the French and Spanish to be quite rude, I love the people in this country I wouldn't want to live anywhere else, well apart from Brazil because they are so nice there


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Here in North America, we are more warm and welcoming from the get-go. But we tend to cling to this air of surface cordiality and remain somewhat distant inwardly even with prolonged interaction.

I'm given to understand that the British may appear cold and standoffish when you first meet, but once you get to know them, they really open up to you. I've never lived in the UK so I cannot vouch for the accuracy of that assessment. But I'm guessing it's just a matter of different styles of socialising, instead of one culture being more/less friendly than another.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

My opinion: you are too obsessed with manners. This leads to to fail to be nice, which is a worse flaw. Yes people don't haven manners these days, however this does not make them bad people. They haven't done anything wrong by not saying hello. Whereas you choose to judge them harshly because they don't say "hello" to a neighbor that they probably haven't even talked to much. 

Note how your user name has the word manners in it. OCD or something sounds about right.


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

elkalee2194 said:


> Yeah were a bit unfriendly. Its worse in the cities, particularly London. Towns and villages, there's a lot of nice people there.
> 
> One thing though, people abroad will generally treat you differently if you're a tourist rather than a local. I think there's a bit of this in most countries.


*You've got a point about towns and villages being happier. I have relatives living in Bridlington and the locals there are quite a nice bunch.

Even in other small towns like Ilkley I have noticed the same. I do generally mean the major cities like Manchester, Leeds, Birmingham Etc. *


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

Its probably more to do with people with SA being far more negative and self deprecating than normal people and so always thinking the grass is greener somewhere else.


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

indigo999 said:


> Its probably more to do with people with SA being far more negative and self deprecating than normal people and so always thinking the grass is greener somewhere else.


*Your right that doesn't help. But the point of this article is that people I have met from other nations have been less judgmental of my terrible social skills and seem more accepting. *


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Fixed it for you, just copy the stuff after the v=





Brian76 said:


> thx lol


Don't imply that this vid is some how the norm over here please . :um That prime example of a racist loud mouth got a jail sentence for her troubles.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Manners1994 said:


> *It's not racist just my genuine evaluation. My family immigrated here in the late 50's.
> 
> Of course there are going to be exceptions here. But in general I am just showing my experiences the way I have seen people here be and the way people from other nations are.
> 
> If you look at the posts on here more than a couple of English People actually agree with me *


I don't care if you get the Queen of England to agree with you. An untrue generalisation is an untrue generalisation no matter who says it.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wtf? No! I've been to England twice and I've found the people to be much more nicer and friendlier to me than any other country. While in England, I had people walk me to places when I get lost, give me loads of info on wha ta tourist should know and even took me into a soccer stadium for free. That would never happen here.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've met many nice and friendly brits online.

But I don't think it matters where you are. There are mean people EVERYWHERE!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> From my own experiences I've found the* French and Spanish *to be quite rude, I love the people in this country I wouldn't want to live anywhere else, well apart from Brazil because they are so nice there


I had to work in Rota spain for over 2 years in the military. and i was surprised at the amazing arrogance and absolute rudeness.

My adopted fragile, older Mother was brazilian. She was looking at a purse in one of the shops. This young spanish couple saw the purse she was looking at. And literally snatched it out of her hands, and started looking at it. Then tossed it back into the bin, and got ready to walk away?

no one around us said a word.. Apparently, this was the norm? whelp. My adopted, fragile mother was from Brazil.. She basically changed the norm after that!:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i thought it was just that one incident.. but there were several.

and of course, some young d:*&*ck head on this forum who's from spain - proved my point.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Manners1994 said:


> *I don't like generalizing but I've lived here all my life and have met people from all over the world and I have to say the English have to be the most unfriendly out of all of them in my opinion*


Whether they talk much or not, it's their choice. You said people from Russia and Spain were friendly to you even though you barely know them...So it's better to talk or be friend with those who talks with you, who remembers you and forget about those who avoids you for whatever reason it is.Everyone have their own choice.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

In my experience, I would say the British are actually undoubtedly some of the nicest people I have ever met! I am sure it is different experience when you live there, but as a tourist, and the British people I have met abroad have all generally been really nice and friendly.

I have visited 25 countries and I would definitely put the British in the top 5 most friendly people I have encountered. Trust me, the further east you go in Europe, the less friendly the people (no offence to any Eastern Europeans, it is just my experience).

But having said that, it really is all a generalisation. You will find happy, friendly, polite or mean, miserable or rude people everywhere. Don't fall into this trap of thinking where you live is the worst place in the world because it just isn't true. BTW I know a girl from Leeds and she was one of the nicest people I have ever met, so it can't be that bad right?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

BlackSuit said:


> yeah sorry i've always thought british people were ****s in my interactions with them online :/


Same.

I can't possibly pass judgment, but every british person I've known online, without exception, was mean.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

haha, so true  almost everyone in this country is a bigot (so it seems). But yeh, so many people are just so.. Cold. Lol.


----------



## calvindiaz214 (Sep 18, 2012)

Felt very sad and loneliness. Thanks for sharing. Just think they are all funny people. 
I have one solution for this what if British people migrate to other countries they would feel the same like you. "Come on you have to encourage about the british people by telling that how good his house is. He is very rich and he is a good boy listens to every body and makes friends and his heart is pure" I assure you this works best.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

most of my online friends (many of whom i have met in real life) are british. i find them to be far from unfriendly. friendlier than americans ive known ..


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have never been to Europe, but all of Brits have meet have been friendly to me. But I usually end up talking to them about soccer(football) because that's my favorite sport.


----------



## KnownParallel (Aug 27, 2011)

I heard they hate Indians so I try to keep my distance.


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> I heard they hate Indians so I try to keep my distance.


*There isn't much racism to be honest, which is a good thing. Some people don't like Pakistanis. And people who look like 'that' which could mean Indians or even some newer immigrants like Iraqis, Kurds, Iranians, Afghans can get called 'Paki' or some other type of slur.

But other than that racial relations here are fine. People here are unfriendly in other ways, but I wouldn't say race is a big problem here as it is in America. *


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

I adore them. Love a good stiff upper lip haha. I'm a Brit trapped in an Australian persons body.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> I heard they hate Indians so I try to keep my distance.


You just think everybody hates Indians. I would say racism is less a problem in the UK than just about any country.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

KnownParallel said:


> I heard they hate Indians so I try to keep my distance.


Well that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Fixed it for you, just copy the stuff after the v=


I just found a parody of this on youtube, i thought it was pretty funny... :teeth


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No. That's like saying Canadians are a happy friendly people. All individuals of different countries are different from each other.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

In my limited experience, they are more or less as friendly as Americans. Probably a little less friendly than Americans and Aussies. In general, I think Americans are friendly but not really hospitable. For instance I thought the Russians and Eastern Europeans I went to school with were quite cold and unfriendly at first, but the truth is you don't see how warm and hospitable they are until after you befriend them. For instance, my Romanian friend whom I had only known for a few months invited me half way across the world to stay with her family. She said she would be more than delighted. I thought that was extremely endearing. Americans are friendly with strangers, but usually won't invite them into their homes the way some other cultures do. Central and south American countries have more of a hospitality culture. I think Indians are quite friendly. Mexicans are a humble and hospitable people also. The French do seem a bit rude and indifferent, but they are also quite egalitarian.


----------



## Lukeeeee (Sep 14, 2011)

Here in England, I feel everyone is nervous about each other. People won't look other people in the eye or will only sit next to someone if they have to. We judge and are only ourselves when we're not in public. Media's probably to blame, always saying the youths are evil and people eat it up and forget the youth is simply their children.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

BlackSuit said:


> yeah sorry i've always thought british people were ****s in my interactions with them online :/


yeah, that's been my experience with a lot of them too tbh. But I wouldn't automatically assume that every British person is like that. Most of the Brits on here seem cool :stu

One thing I've noticed is that their sense of humour is a little different from Americans/Canadians/Australians though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I stayed at a youth hostel in for a few weeks. I'd say Americans and Australians are much friendlier. The Germans and Scandinavians seem to be the most reserved. The British are sort of in between. I guess I did get more of a snooty vibe from them but it really depends on the person. (they don't like being told their accent is "cute")


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Thinkerbell said:


> Why do they have to be friendly?


Pretty much this?, do you expect people to alter their ways just because you've graced their path?. "Brits" are like any other persons your actions will affect their reactions, they arent some weird sub group of humans with a collective identical way about them whatever stereotypes portray. 
Do bear in mind however urban Modern Britain is a very over-populated, expensive, impersonal, confusing place, there are a hell of alot of foreigners who live here now also, this picture typifies Modern Britain for me.


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

iloverum said:


> Pretty much this?, do you expect people to alter their ways just because you've graced their path?. "Brits" are like any other persons your actions will affect their reactions, they arent some weird sub group of humans with a collective identical way about them whatever stereotypes portray.
> Do bear in mind however urban Modern Britain is a very over-populated, expensive, impersonal, confusing place, there are a hell of alot of foreigners who live here now also, this picture typifies Modern Britain for me.


*Of course I wasn't making out that. Culture plays a big part.

I'm just saying mates I have had in the past from the Mediterranean, The Middle East, Hispanic Nations and even other Europeans generally tend to be a lot more talkative/warmer friendlier than the English.

There is no need for some of the Brits on here to get so touchy, after all every nation has there flaws.

Class plays a big part as well though. The area I am living in right now is mostly full of bitter chavs who don't want to work for a living and blame it on everyone under the sun except themselves (Poles, Pakistanis Etc) - And the Chavvie girls especially can be very unfriendly.

On the otherhand I went to a Private School in York & the Kids there were generally much more polite, friendly, nicer. *


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> (they don't like being told their accent is "cute")


I do! When I was a tour guide people would tell me that, particularly Americans. Then again maybe a guy would think otherwise, sounding "cute" isn't very manly


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Manners1994 said:


> *Of course I wasn't making out that. Culture plays a big part.
> 
> I'm just saying mates I have had in the past from the Mediterranean, The Middle East, Hispanic Nations and even other Europeans generally tend to be a lot more talkative/warmer friendlier than the English.
> 
> ...


Being born into affluent luxury and class will give that peace of mind, saying that my parents are middle-class and ive more or less been a pampered brat for better or worse.

And yeah ive been abroad too and met people, they probably are as you say, but bear in mind they are hardly likely to express their true feelings to a complete stranger from a foreign place and what you get is a front, they also live in cultures and climates far more different than here (being its cold, grey and dull 6 months a year here look up SAD).

The "chavs" you mention i know they can be intolerable but i don't blame them, they have nothing to be grateful for and ungrateful people are unhappy people and unhappy people are resentful ...circle of despair.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I do! When I was a tour guide people would tell me that, particularly Americans. Then again maybe a guy would think otherwise, sounding "cute" isn't very manly


Yeah, I guess so. American English sounds more masculine to my ears.


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

iloverum said:


> Being born into affluent luxury and class will give that peace of mind, saying that my parents are middle-class and ive more or less been a pampered brat for better or worse.
> 
> And yeah ive been abroad too and met people, they probably are as you say, but bear in mind they are hardly likely to express their true feelings to a complete stranger from a foreign place and what you get is a front, they also live in cultures and climates far more different than here (being its cold, grey and dull 6 months a year here look up SAD).
> 
> The "chavs" you mention i know they can be intolerable but i don't blame them, they have nothing to be grateful for and ungrateful people are unhappy people and unhappy people are resentful ...circle of despair.


*They aren't too bad I suppose it depends what side you get them on. The annoying sides can vary really. Watching them drink cider on the street like it's a can of coke with their friends, ridiculing random people walking past and shouting things at them for their own personal enjoyment, turn your back on them for a second and they will nick you, heavy drug taking, constantly swearing up the point where it diminishes basic articulation.

I'm actually pretty much friends with these people now. But I deep down feel much more intelligent & other than now and again I can never hang around with them.

Don't get me wrong. I found it to be a nice change when I moved up here at first. It kind of reminded me of living in the TV Show 'Shameless' - But then when I got patronized by a couple of girls, see them getting pregnant at 15 , hanging around in gangs and staring at passers by to look 'Hard' I can truly say that I just don't feel a morsel of respect for people like this.

In some ways they can be better than the Middle Class. They can be more extroverted, salt of the earth, Not afraid to make 'pal like gestures (By which I mean putting there arm around your shoulder, giving you a pat on the back) - But the Flaws exceedingly weigh out the pros of being around people like this.

The only people who feel empathy for people like that are pompous upper middle class or upper class sheltered environment individuals who simply haven't had to deal with the propensity of living around such people first hand.

*


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree it does sound more masculine actually, British English (the posh BBC one) sounds more authoritarian and is commonly softly spoken, this is disregarding all the regional accents around Britain... northerners, welsh and scots.. well nobody can understand what they say anyway!. Mine is a kind of BBC posh/estuary English, think David Beckham but slightly posher sounding.

Also read this story recently which i think is related to this thread.

Suicides In Middle-Aged Men Hit Record Numbers

choice quotes:

"Middle-aged men are committing suicide in record numbers because they feel they cannot live up to society's expectations"

"The decline of heavy industry and manufacturing jobs has left a lot of men in a position where they don't feel the jobs on offer - particularly service jobs - are ones they feel comfortable with."

"They feel there is a set of expectations about how to behave. And the role of women in the workplace is very different in those service industries compared to the old manufacturing jobs."


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Manners1994 said:


> *The only people who feel empathy for people like that are pompous upper middle class or upper class sheltered environment individuals who simply haven't had to deal with the propensity of living around such people first hand. *


Is that a dig or am i being overly sensitive?, i still don't blame chavs for how they are and ive been verbally abused and attacked by them before, they were brought up that way and are just another sub culture which reflects the Britain in the area they live in which is usually a grey, uninspiring, nihilistic, depressing man made environment of despair, a kind of open prison.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I can in fact confirm that I am unfriendly.
thank you and goodnight
keep it classy san diego!


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

iloverum said:


> Is that a dig or am i being overly sensitive?, i still don't blame chavs for how they are and ive been verbally abused and attacked by them before, they were brought up that way and are just another sub culture which reflects the Britain in the area they live in which is usually a grey, uninspiring, nihilistic, depressing man made environment of despair, a kind of open prison.


*No it wasn't an attack on you. I'm just slightly irritated at these lenient eaton educated judges letting them off all the time when they have never had to deal with the unsavory notions of Chav society.

Now you are right that these people haven't been raised very well. I mean I see kids and they have ex heroin addict 'going cold turkey' mothers raising them & watching them get beaten up and abused by the wrong male partners they choose in life.

Drug taking, And Weed Smoking is also quite common around the household and the dysfunctional side of it all as well. And they pretty much start smoking that stuff atleast by 14; sometimes even a little younger.

Of course these experiences can shape a person for the worse. I mean I already complain even though I grew up in a huge house in a well to do area with a functional family. But there is only so much you can empathize with people - It seems like a viscous circle these people have made for themselves.

*


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

If theres a "group" i absolutely loathe its a group like that in the comments bit of this page who use chavs to feel superior about themselves, a kind of self entitled and indulgent, pretentious, vain, air headed, overly pampered urbanite only capable of giving or receiving affection on a mirror, if they don't like that description then they should learn of the adage of don't throw stones in glasshouses!.

http://randomworldofjen.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/to-do-list-of-complete-chav.html


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyway Predator just started on channel 4 i'm going to watch it and drink rum and pepsi!.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys got some annoying *** intellectuals too. The kids in uni taking philosophy and **** like that. Most pretentious people I've come across.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree that quite a few Brits are reserved to strangers but since I am one of those people and avoid eye contact on buses and would rather not speak to someone whilst queuing for something, I don't think it makes me a bad person because I just don't think its necessary to do so. 
Though I'm also super socially awkward and have depression so I don't think I'm the best example!!
I'd like to add that generalizing all Brits as well mannered, reserved tea drinkers is about as legit as saying all Americans are fat, lazy burger lovers as neither is true. ^_^


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

sometimes the worst place to be a brit is in Britain, taken for granted expected of everything and once you serve your purpose discarded and forgotten about.
But mass riots and unrest seems far fetched at least anytime soon, British people are some of the most bone idle going moreso in the winter.. its cold!.
Though i watched a film called "collapse" recently its on youtube, understanding that this entire industrial society will end one day and its days are counted is quite the eye opener.



matmad94 said:


> I'd like to add that generalizing all Brits as well mannered, reserved tea drinkers is about as legit as saying all Americans are fat, lazy burger lovers as neither is true. ^_^


My mum says i'm well mannered and i do drink tea i don't mind fitting that stereotype, but i'm also a ahole of epic proportions sometimes but you can see that from reading my posts!.


----------



## Manners1994 (Jul 25, 2012)

matmad94 said:


> I agree that quite a few Brits are reserved to strangers but since I am one of those people and avoid eye contact on buses and would rather not speak to someone whilst queuing for something, I don't think it makes me a bad person because I just don't think its necessary to do so.
> Though I'm also super socially awkward and have depression so I don't think I'm the best example!!
> I'd like to add that generalizing all Brits as well mannered, reserved tea drinkers is about as legit as saying all Americans are fat, lazy burger lovers as neither is true. ^_^


*I'm just sharing my experiences born here that's all. I just don't think people here are as openly warm as you get with some folks on a more regular basis in other countries.

They are polite enough, but the reservedness has made society distant from one another. *


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah, Japan has the harshest people


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I vited London before (and only London) no onr ever said something RACISTS aginst us! (last time we spent 7 weeks) ..people look too busy and they don't care about each (which in something common in Big Cities),, stilll won't forget this ! JERKS!http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/have-you-ever-drown-209068/#post1060391816


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Immigration breaks down community.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't say. I lived in England for three years (studies) but i was totally reclusive so its not like i really got to form a view of how friendly others were. They did seem to be a bit colder though.
Then again, i am still a recluse, my view does not count in this area.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Its probably cos we are the highest taxed country in the world and the fact that most of us only just get by. The working classes, we live in ****hole houses and the rents are sky high.

Why does it always serm like its americans who have problems with us though?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As I said before, I think the Germans are even more unfriendly than the British.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

IDK don't know any british in rl. I want to have an evil genius british accent though.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I think its quite racist how people are judging a whole nation of people tbh

Not all brits are unfriendly


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> I think its quite racist how people are judging a whole nation of people tbh
> 
> Not all brits are unfriendly


Inb4 British isn't a race.
I do agree though, you can get unfriendly people in every country.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Inb4 British isn't a race.
> I do agree though, you can get unfriendly people in every country.


very true, people think being racist to someone is just simply judging them by the colour of their skin, its not though.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> *Its probably cos we are the highest taxed country in the world *and the fact that most of us only just get by. The working classes, we live in ****hole houses and the rents are sky high.
> 
> Why does it always serm like its americans who have problems with us though?


Not sure if serious...

As for the question, I suppose the stereotype of British people being reserved is true so people from the mediterranean countries or the US might confuse this with unfriendliness.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> Not sure if serious...
> 
> As for the question, I suppose the stereotype of British people being reserved is true so people from the mediterranean countries or the US might confuse this with unfriendliness.


well we are aren't we, england is anyway i think.

im not very well up on these kind of things tbh.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

I was told Americans are nicer but during my stay in England I thought people there were really kind


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

We lurve Americans


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

We can be, we rule the world!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It's a mix really. One of the nicest people I know is from Cambridge, England and went to Oxford. I miss him actually, he's so kind.

Generalizations do not lead us to the truth. They merely avoid truth to reach a perceived bias.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm... I know this has already been said but I don't think you can generalise all brits as mean. Sure, there are some very nasty people in the country, but that can be said for every country; it's like saying all American people are loud and boisterous. Ok, I'm just repeating what people have said now.

It's just that, say on the tube or on the street, it's generally not the done 'thing' to be talkative to people, at least, not where I live. It's not that we have the intention of being unfriendly; I've had loads of tourists come up to me and ask me questions (esp. when drawing in public) and we've had really nice conversations. It's just that it's not really expected. Most people just go about their own lives. I know I'm guilty of coming across as unfriendly when I have no intention of doing so, anyway.

Sorry, I probably sound really obnoxious. I'll stop talking now.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Fixed it for you, just copy the stuff after the v=


Oh God, I'm ashamed to say I share a country with that pr***, and many others like her.
Believe me, we're not all that bad


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Well this is productive, a xenophobic conflict on a social anxiety forum. :roll

You know, judging by a sizable share of the content I've read in this community, there are a _fair_ number of people here who seem to dislike their fellow citizens for judging, ignoring and excluding them.

So if you happen to be one of those motivated by xenophobia to partake in this discussion, ask yourself whether dealing with social anxiety in your community would be as difficult as it is, if _your lot_ truly are that much more open-minded, compassionate and understanding than the next? :lol


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

You've not met all British people though that's just a minority


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say that where I live, people are pretty friendly. And generally very polite. It is one of the things I like about Britain.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

they are all snooty

jk, it really dpeneds on the individual


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I met one British dude once in my life. He was an outright nimrod and bloody wanker. Therefore, all British people are wankers.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Some can be ****s and some can be really nice. Same goes for my everyday fellow Americans and basically every other nationality. 

I have noticed a lot seem to be a little more douchey online (more specifically youtube). But the internet brings out the troll in everybody.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

British people (I'm speaking for myself here) are almost always pissed off (or appear pissed off) because the weather is sh!t for about 3 quarters of the year, the government and most other organisations are corrupt as hell, there's no money in the country, everything seems to fuction on lies and deciet, there is SO MUCH TAX on EVERYTHING that you pay about 3x what the product is actually worth/costed to produce, there are more new laws and less freedoms every day, dictated to constantly about what you can and can't do, there's hardly any jobs available and as I found out last night - a double Jack Daniels & Coke costs £5.50!! eq. $10.19 :mum


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

its been said many times before but from what i've experienced the north of england is more friendlier and welcoming than the south, people actually talk to you up here where as in the south they are a bit more rude, that doesn't go for every single person in the south though and not everyone in the north is friendly.

we like to moan a lot, thats usually because there is something to moan about though lol. we hate long cues in the shops but at the same time we love them because we can have a bloody good moan over it.


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> its been said many times before but from what i've experienced the north of england is more friendlier and welcoming than the south, people actually talk to you up here where as in the south they are a bit more rude, that doesn't go for every single person in the south though and not everyone in the north is friendly


If think you're right there; a lot of people seem to experience London and the home counties, then assume that the rest of the country is the same. Up north the general culture can be more laid back and friendly.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Extremely unfriendly. **** off.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember as a kid, even though I come from a really sketchy dangerous part of North Wales ( I know that's not something you think of when thinking of Wales - haha ) that we had more community and every neighbour knew each other and helped each other out and people actually spoke to each other in the street. I see none of that now, which makes all the bad stuff even more obvious. 

Although, my mum moved down to Somerset a few years ago and I visit every few months and the people there are amazingly friendly, and everyone knows each other and it's brilliant... nothing like it is here. It just depends where you go in the UK I guess, but as a whole we do have a reputation for being moaning buggars.

I just find most people in my area are obnoxious, ****ty and vulgar if they're not keeping themselves to themselves :/


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I once went into a shop up north and the shopkeeper didn't even say thank you
> Therefore i conclude that Northerners have no manners :/


probably because you're southern

that was one guy though, doesn't mean all northern folk are like that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, they just come from a different culture.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Oh there were several things, so ill mannered and discriminating on account of my accent were they ?
> 
> Confirms it then.


Stop going on about it man

I've had **** from southerners before about being a northern monkey but it just goes right over my head.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> I was actually taking the piss out of all the moronic statements on this thread,i'm sorry you weren't able to see that lol.
> 
> Try reading through my posts and you might get it second time round


oh so im a moron now then?

im pretty much sure i have aspergers so its kind of hard for me to tell when people are taking the piss or being sarcastic.

if you're just going to be a patronising t*at then why are you even on this forum?

this forum is not supposed to be for bickering amongst each other, im pretty sure when i signed up it was all about helping each other out and giving advice.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> ^ Won't quote you in case you want to delete it.
> 
> Maybe you should stick to the help and advice threads you speak of if you are going to get into difficulties due to your lack of a sense of humour.
> 
> :/


why would i want to delete my post?

to me you weren't being humorous, did i miss something funny you said?

if so tell me where


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd say we probably are to people from other cultures coming into england, but its misunderstood - I found growing up we used "banter" a lot, like calling your friend a dick-ed was with a smile, and making some disguising joke was shared laughs.

but maybe thats just because I'm a geordie, telling your friend you banged his mom and hes a pencil dick is like saying hello.

good example is tv show the inbetweeners, which was pretty much exactly what my school life was like.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

mark101 said:


> ^^ yup you did miss it,you admitted as much right after your attempt to tell me to shut up because you thought i was serious.


just forget me then im just a retard anyway


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to England and thought the people were nice. I wasn't spat at in the streets or kicked in the shins or nothing. Nice group of people. I didn't go anywhere else in Britain, though.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm currently living in Scotland and I've got to say, I find them to be the friendlist people I've ever met, and i've travelled to 4 continents...seriously, they are so friendly and warm. maybe it's i'm in a small town though, im not sure. despite the crappy weather here. also have been happier here than i have ever been in the past 2 years in the US


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Very Good*

I know the myths of Americans finding English villages as cute, quaint.

I found the Thai amazingly nice and with really good English language.

Only now, since your thread that the English are unfriendly. That suits my life in our country. Rejection covers everything. We need to fit a template which I can't define. I've tried all approaches of a humble, doe-eyed begging dog, shoelicking loyal blessing to all. Whipped like a slave to have enough to eat and have a home.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes :blank


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

You get good and bad people everywhere you go. It's just the bad that most people remember, and then they paint everyone else with the same brush but everyone's different.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just Londoners.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadyGFX said:


> A lot of us are, yes. Just like a lot of americans are too. I've never met a bad canadian though


The majority of d***s i've met online thus far in my online career have been from Canada.... So we've had some very different experiences.:um (Which isn't to say i'm generalizing all Canadians here, I've met some really cool ones too )


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

idk but i love their accents


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

They're the best people.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Lots of inbreeding.










Other than that they seem friendly enough.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

Manners1994 said:


> *
> Most people look miserable when you walk around over here in Leeds. Neighbors rarely even say hello to each other, and the people are so reserved that it seems you have to metaphorically speaking hit really hard at their nutshell to get them to open up.
> 
> If people have had a hard day or things aren't going good for them they act like the world owes them a living and lose all of their 'classic' British Manners. It's never good judging by class. But most of the people in the Under-Class Income category in the UK complain about having the hard life when in reality they get free health care and enough unemployment dole benefit to afford bigger TV's than me working family have in our house.
> ...


I think I am moving to england.
they look sincere in relationships to me


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

u want a ****in square go


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nefury said:


> u want a ****in square go


:lol


----------

